# NEW PEDE, lots of pics, ID? sex? (35+ pics)



## ghost_tomb (Oct 22, 2004)

heres my new pede hope you like the pics










































































































































need a name
Can you overfeed a pede?


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2004)

:evil: 
my finger hurts while scrolling through the pictures   
what cam are ya using ?



my guess is _Sc.subspinipes_ btw


----------



## danread (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice pics Patrick. Although here is a hint... go through and just post your best pics, not all of them    

The picture of the mouthparts is one of the best i have ever seen, it shows all the mouthparts very clearly. I've never managed to get a really good one of the mouth as they never seem to rest up against the glass like that for long. Anyhows, as Steven said, defintinely a _Scolopendra subspinipes_, looks to me to be very similar to my Vietnamese morph (although i suspect this colour morph is found all over south-east Asia). Can you post a couple of pics of the setup you are using? Also, what type of lid are you using for the tank?

Cheers,


----------



## ghost_tomb (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks, i know i've included some twice or enlarged versons of ones already posted, but was in a bit of a rush :8o 

Next time i won't post as many, but since i've just got the pede i couldn't wait to show it  its 8", i brought it as a Scolopendra subspinipes (viet) but just wanted it backing up.


I'm using my dads EOS 300D, with the special lens it comes with.

If you want i can do u a resized pic of the mouth parts from the original 3mb pic for us as your avatar?
It was just a stroke of luck that i got it that well since it was only their for a second.


I'll post tank setup pics later, the tanks 12" high and the pede can't come close to reaching the top, but i'm using a black metal lid with a thick wire mesh for ventalation and some glass in the middle you can slide out to access the tank. theirs duck tape along all the egdes due to the tank being old and slightly battered so nobody cuts their fingers etc, so the lid has a tight fit.


edit: just removed 4 repeated pics from the first post.


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 22, 2004)

very nice photos nice macro of the mouth parts

john


----------



## Chironex (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi!
Awesome pictures Ghost, what brand and model is your camera?
Danread could you aslo tell me what brand and model you use please?
Thanks guys!


			
				ghost_tomb said:
			
		

> need a name


After all those photos your pede doesn't look camera shy... why not name it after some super model  hehe


----------



## ghost_tomb (Oct 23, 2004)

LOL an interesting idea, check your PM

I've named it Claw. though he's cleared off underground
Just settling in i guess


thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## danread (Oct 23, 2004)

Chironex said:
			
		

> Danread could you aslo tell me what brand and model you use please?


Hi Chironex,

I use an olympus c-5050zoom. It's a really good camera, especially the macro function on it. There are better cameras out on the market now, but i think you could get it for a really good price (i paid £500, but i think youcould get if for half that now).

Cheers,


----------



## Chironex (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks so much!  I will check out the Olympus range right away.


----------



## deathrattle (Oct 24, 2004)

awesome pics.
i am getting one just like it soon. the pede, not the camera.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Oct 24, 2004)

If when you get it its not moving don't worry just place it in its new home and wait 10 mins for it to warm up and it will go from being dead to charging around the tank in a really bad mood in 5 seconds.

So be careful, they are increadably fast, as fast as a mantis grabing prey when it comes to striking food, if not faster.


----------

